# Galaxy S4 mini unlock code



## Sabeerf1 (Aug 17, 2014)

How i unlock my Galaxy S4 mini plus I want to buy an unlock code. Any recommendations from where to buy the code? someone buy code from safeunlockcode.com? Or another good code provider?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If your locked to a provider your first route would be asking them to unlock it


----------



## LogicGoIT (Aug 31, 2014)

I've had an iPhone 4s on AT&T that was unlocked and I switched SIM cards in it, then took the same SIM card and placed it into a Galaxy S4 that was just hooked up to AT&T services and it worked fine.
I don't believe that you have to unlock Android phones unless there is some mismatch between CDMA and GSM. But I am not sure if those can even work together.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unlocking the phone is nearly impossible without special software.


----------

